# Wesco trailers



## longshot (Jun 14, 2014)

After less than 1000 miles and about 10 launches I noticed some grease on one of my wheels and figured the seal must have failed. So I pulled it down to repack and the inner bearing was locked up. And the part of the spindle where the seal rides had weld splatter on it that had to be cleaned off. When I pulled the other side off it was full of water and on the verge of failure. It also had weld splatter on it. Needless to say I'm not impressed with it. You would think a bearing would last more than 1000 mi


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 15, 2014)

Northern tool sells hubs with zerts on the inside. Used with rubber insert dust cap. You push the old grease out the front. Vs blowing the inner seal out.


----------



## longshot (Jun 15, 2014)

Mine are similar to those. You take off the dust cap and the fitting is in the spindle. The grease comes behind the inner brg it pushes the grease out the front. They were well greased just cheap I guess. Bearing and seal


----------

